# Best Intake for a TT



## 98vdubya (Sep 22, 2005)

I was wondering what the best intake/alternative was that's out there...


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Best Intake for a TT (98vdubya)*

best intake IMO is the Search function: "intake"
























PS Modshack intake FTW


----------



## MattAttack (Oct 10, 2008)

actually, the modshack site even admits to not being the best, however the link to their flow chart is down. 
http://www.modshack.info/vtda.htm
they claim the winner is the evoms v flow


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

or if youre too cheap just throw a kn panel filter in and swiss cheese the box lol


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

An intake for a 4-cyl is pointless. It will only add the woosh noise and hardly provide any notice gains. Just choose one that you like the best and go with it. Personally, I like the way the engine bay looks stock, so I would just say stick with stock, get a k&n panel filter and swiss cheese the box.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I have the Stage 1 intake from ESE Tuning - the blue cone filter and heat shield one.
Nice and "whooshy."


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Don't need anything "better" than oem. Intakes are purely cosmetic.


----------



## MattAttack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats the first time ive heard that. Anything to back it up?


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah,
The intake and filter setup is not the major source of restriction in the induction system. Putting more air in the beginning doesnt mean it will do anything worthwhile at the end.


----------



## MattAttack (Oct 10, 2008)

I was thinking more of evidence of some sort.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (MattAttack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattAttack* »_actually, the modshack site even admits to not being the best, however the link to their flow chart is down. 
http://www.modshack.info/vtda.htm
they claim the winner is the evoms v flow 

Where exactly does Steve say that? I couldn't find a reference to Evoms in the link you posted.


----------



## MattAttack (Oct 10, 2008)

ya his links are down, but the last line on performance is the link
Performance:
Based on initial testing on My car, the New VTDA flows better than a TTDA which was no slouch to begin with. The V-Stack design obviously helps in this regard. G/Sec tests show a nice advantage to this design, particularly at higher RPM's. Comparative flow graph can be seen here. 


_Modified by MattAttack at 9:27 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Read the FAQ in the 1.8t technical forum for a reasonable explanation as to why its a stupid ****ing purchase.
However, your in luck because someone asked the same question recently and zeusenergy ( the guy who created all of the ****ing fantastic diagrams from that faq ) contributed.
"To be honest, the intake mods people do to their Mk4's and especially 1.8T motors really don't give any gains and may even lose some power depending on the install and design of the parts. 
The MAF on our cars is incredibly sensitive and important on any stock turbo tune. Since the MAF was designed from the get-go with a very particular shape and size plus flow straightening mesh to pass the air through the MAF housing, and no mods could ever get more flow out of this part without disturbing the tune, unless the tune is adjusted for a different housing. Even then you would be restricted by the mesh inside the housing of the bigger MAF. Removing them will almost certainly affect the MAF readings in a bad way. 
Add to this information the simple venturi horn inside the airbox which is also sized in harmony and best performance, it would be best to be able to save this part or add another one of similar size and shape. 
Simply removing the tube that comes from the airbox forward near the battery will increase performance and sound. Progressively cutting away at my lower airbox, I am left with a ring of plastic just enough to mount and keep its structure. So below my airbox, the filter media is exposed fully to the bay.
This is all you really need to do, and maybe grab some sheet metal to bend up and cut for a separation wall to isolate the battery and airbox area from the engine. Use some edge moulding rubber or gasket on the top edge. Switching to a round element filter shorty it would be smart to use a pvc cap (4" or more) and mount the MAF to it, with the venturi on the other side. The open end of the PVC will house the shaft of the horn and you can directly clamp a large round filter to the PVC.
Getting a bigger, silicone TIP (from MAF to turbo inlet) can cost you as little as $100 and that will allow more flow to get to the impeller, making good use of any other bigger, better flowing filter you may have. The TIP is the major bottleneck here, not the filterbox.
Paying $300 for a CAI is nonsense. Unless you can afford it. Or just really love the design. Go with whatever makes you happy, I am just giving suggestions based on an honest interpretation of the OEM arrangement. "

You can do it, you can buy it. We cant stop you. You will accomplish little with your money. You could accomplish so much more, by just taking that money and putting it into something more worthwhile.
i mean the coffee can modshack setup is over $200, thats real close to half the price of a stage 1 remap, which makes a night and day difference, where as the intake makes none. ****ing none.
Good luck, and let us know what you come up with either way if you do purchase one.



_Modified by wrparrish at 12:10 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

I have the v-flow and like it allot. ran it on my old jetta & moved it over to the TT. You will notice a change under the peaks. low end torque will dip & hp will go up (under the peaks).
you have to remember that those who say CAI's do nothing are looking for peak gains and dont care what happens below it. Every CAI I've installed has caused the same effects on every car or truck, gas or diesel.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_I have the v-flow and like it allot. ran it on my old jetta & moved it over to the TT. You will notice a change under the peaks. low end torque will dip & hp will go up (under the peaks).
you have to remember that those who say CAI's do nothing are looking for peak gains and dont care what happens below it. Every CAI I've installed has caused the same effects on every car or truck, gas or diesel.

Except for all the intakes mentioned above are technically not CAI's. Rather short ram intakes. Cold air intakes grab cold air from the bottom of the car near the road. Where as a short ram intake is basicly just a filter in the engine bay creating the shortest path possible to the manifold.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

When you combine them with front feeds, they are CAIs...


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Just do a drop in K&N.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Best Intake for a TT (98vdubya)*

Based on excellent reiviews that I've read on AudiWorld, I decided to try ModShack's VTDA with the MOFO MAF housing. I gotta say that I am surprised and pleased beyond my expectations. The car pulls harder, spools faster, and accelerates instantaneously. I never believed in aftermarket intakes because I had tried a few and all they did was make noise. Not this time! Thumbs up to Steve Schwing and all his hard work to developed a truly tuned intake for our cars.
I'm not sure how much hp it adds, if any at all, but it's not about hp all the time; it's about how what you got is delivered. The torque curve is shifted to make the car feel like the first time all over again!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Best Intake for a TT (JettaRed)*

my http://www.evoms.com intake has been great! and at 84k on it, well worth the investment. a true cold air is a waste on a turbo car


----------

